# 31rqs Vs 31fqbhs



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

There has been a number of post on the new 5th wheel and how it is similar or the same as the 31RQS.

I have not seen either first hand so I don't know all the small details but I was wondering what the differences were and the advantages of one relative to the other.

It would seem the 5th wheel would loose your space in the truck bed and the forward storage compartment under the queen bed but you would gain in the stable towing area. From the specs it would also seem the 5th wheel has about 500 lb more carrying capacity (if you can believe the specs). It is also more expensive assuming you negotiate to a reasonable price.

Thoughts anyone?, especially the 31RQS owners.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There is almost no difference...

I just toured one of the fivers yesterday.

The biggest difference is that the bathroom is towards the front, as all fivers usually are.

For me, I would take the fiver over the trailer just because it would tow so much nicer.

As far as storage, you also have a big pass thru on the fiver, just not in the very front like the trailer.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The floor layouts are very similar, the basic difference is the location of the shower and bathroom.

Towing the 31 TT is closer to 34 ft behind you on a hitch at the bumper. Towing a 31 fiver cut your overall length down by at least 5 ft with the hitch in the bed. The stability of the fifth wheel is better, you rarely hear of sway talk.

I personally would rather tow a 31 ft fifth wheel than a 31 ft TT, and I might









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OutbackPM,

From what I have seen (pictures only), the primary difference is that one is conventional, and one is a fifth wheel... with the respective pros and cons you mentioned.

One significant aspect is the weight. Especially tounge/pin weight. The 31RQ-S can be towed with a stout half ton. The fifth wheel requires at least a 3/4 ton.

Another aspect is overall length. For comparable living space, the 5'er will fit into a smaller and tighter campsite. In some areas that can be a significant issue.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kchiebert-DH (May 5, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> The floor layouts are very similar, the basic difference is the location of the shower and bathroom.
> 
> Towing the 31 TT is closer to 34 ft behind you on a hitch at the bumper. Towing a 31 fiver cut your overall length down by at least 5 ft with the hitch in the bed. The stability of the fifth wheel is better, you rarely hear of sway talk.
> 
> ...


Our first TT is the 31RQS. I have only seen the pictures of the fifth wheel version, but they look pretty much the same. We love the space and sleeping arrangements (DW & I up front, each kid has a bunk in back). We however opted to have a 3/4 ton suburban for a tow vehicle because of the weight (novice in this area so look at the posts related to towing capicity).

Just a newbie's 2 cents worth.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am by no means saying I would not pull the 31 TT. The tow vehicle you have can make the decision also. What I was saying is if you owned a capable pick up that would pull either, I would myself pull the fiver.

I pulled 53 ft trailers in Manhatten and Brooklyn, length does not scare me


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I am by no means saying I would not pull the 31 TT. The tow vehicle you have can make the decision also. What I was saying is if you owned a capable pick up that would pull either, I would myself pull the fiver.
> 
> I pulled 53 ft trailers in Manhatten and Brooklyn, length does not scare me
> 
> ...


John,

Would you please stop screwing around, and just buy the da** thing!
You know you are going to do it eventually. Why continue to put yourself through this!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> One significant aspect is the weight. Especially tounge/pin weight. The 31RQ-S can be towed with a stout half ton.


That better be one REALLY stout half ton.







I don't think either of them should be pulled by a half ton. If I'm reading the Outback webpage spec's correctly, the GVWR on the fiver is 11,200#, and the TT 9600#. Both of them are out of reach of just about all half-tons, and with a pin wgt of 1730# on the fiver, I'd be looking at a 1 ton, but thats just me.

Another difference is like John mentioned, both are over 35' long, but the fiver will tow shorter because of the hitch being over the rear axle of the TV.

Tim


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The specs for the new fiver (31FQBHS) have been posted on the Outback website, but no floorplan sketch yet.

Outback Specs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like it's built for a one-ton dually to me?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like it's built for a one-ton dually to me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A big white GMC Dually, a Duramax Turbo Diesel with an Allison tranny, and NJ plates........


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like it's built for a one-ton dually to me?Â
> ...


LMAO...


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats pushing it on 3/4 ton HD truck and trailer are almost 16000 empty
? on length 5er is from pin to bumper ?able on TT is it tounge to bumper


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

jfish21 said:


> Thats pushing it on 3/4 ton HD truck and trailer are almost 16000 empty
> ? on length 5er is from pin to bumper ?able on TT is it tounge to bumper
> [snapback]118507[/snapback]​


I'll speculate that that is the ball to bumper length on the 31RQS. I have a 26RS that measures 26'5" ball to bumper, just like Keystone says. I've measured it.

Tim


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

ok that anwsers that the 5er would have more interior room front to back then.
My pin is less then 2' beyond me front bed.
versis 3+' of tonge im i thinking this correct?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I am by no means saying I would not pull the 31 TT. The tow vehicle you have can make the decision also. What I was saying is if you owned a capable pick up that would pull either, I would myself pull the fiver.
> ...


Yea...and please come get it in Oregon, so I don't have to look at it each day on my way to work....YIKES!!!


----------

